# not another one



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Five dead in Houston mass shooting

Texas 5 family members dead


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

thats north of me..its 6 dead and 1 child in the hospital...also a firefighter died tonight...very sad day.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Five dead in Houston mass shooting
> 
> Texas 5 family members dead


What do you mean not another one? We've all known the reasons for these kinds of killings. It's just that Americans aren't interested in doing anything about it. America is a nation of reactionaries. We could do something about the mass shooters. There just isn't any interest.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The Resister said:


> What do you mean not another one? We've all known the reasons for these kinds of killings. It's just that Americans aren't interested in doing anything about it. America is a nation of reactionaries. We could do something about the mass shooters. There just isn't any interest.


Well that's certainly enlightening.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

The Resister said:


> What do you mean not another one? We've all known the reasons for these kinds of killings. It's just that Americans aren't interested in doing anything about it. America is a nation of reactionaries. We could do something about the mass shooters. There just isn't any interest.


Please, expound a bit on your theory on how you can stop these? What exactly can be done to put an end to this? Is there a magic potion we don't know about?


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

jbrooks19 said:


> Please, expound a bit on your theory on how you can stop these? What exactly can be done to put an end to this? Is there a magic potion we don't know about?


 Correct jbrooks, there is NO way to predict when a nut-case is going to go on a killing spree. It's first and foremost a mental health issue.
We closed mental health institutions and turned the crazies out to the streets years ago. Unless you have a crystal ball like the Resister evidently does, no one can predict these killings.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

The Resister said:


> What do you mean not another one? We've all known the reasons for these kinds of killings. It's just that Americans aren't interested in doing anything about it. America is a nation of reactionaries. We could do something about the mass shooters. There just isn't any interest.


what the hell do you think I mean?? not another mass shooting as in a bad thing, I feel for the family, and yes it could have been avoided, maybe mental health awareness might be a good way, but instead gun control advocates will campaign here for even tighter gun control... and will annoy me even more

but you're more than welcome to give your solution to the problem resister... it will be interesting to read your thoughts on this matter


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

jbrooks19 said:


> Please, expound a bit on your theory on how you can stop these? What exactly can be done to put an end to this? Is there a magic potion we don't know about?


I also would like too know what your answer too this problem is.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I think this kind of things happen more often than we know. For instance just a few weeks ago down here where I live a man killed his wife, 3 daughters, and himself, It only made the local news my humble opinion is if it is a slow news day it will make the national news and they will sensationalize the hell out of it.
But personally if it doesn't effect me or my family and friends I don't pay any attention to it, chit happens.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Sad, tragic and unconscionable but as a gun owner, I must admit I was relieved to learn it was domestic and not random. It pains me to say that but reflects the political climate we live in.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

The Resister said:


> What do you mean not another one? We've all known the reasons for these kinds of killings. It's just that Americans aren't interested in doing anything about it. America is a nation of reactionaries. We could do something about the mass shooters. There just isn't any interest.


The more i reflect on your post the more irritated i get.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is an unintended consequence of the drug industry and the medical industry. There have been reports of children AS YOUNG AS THREE being prescribed psychotropic drugs. I don't know the exact statistic, but I would not be suprised to learn one-in-five kids were on some type of mental health medication. An example would be Ritalin, the use of which renders young people inelligible for enlistment in the Army. Or, at least did twenty years ago.
After several decades of warping developing brains with this chemical garbage it is no wonder that every teenage mass shooter in recent history, from Columbine to Newtown, had been on some type of psychotropic "medication."


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

It's the "in" thing for a parent to have a kid with ADD, ADHD, etc. Not only do kids in high school get extra time and help in taking the SAT and ACT, they are eligible for more student grants.

Elementary age kids get extra help at school, some have personal "monitors" who follow them around at school and help with school work. 

I know from friends how quick doctors are to prescribe Ritalin if a kid is just plain exuberant. 

Funny though how the media never quite looks into the problem.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> It's the "in" thing for a parent to have a kid with ADD, ADHD, etc. Not only do kids in high school get extra time and help in taking the SAT and ACT, they are eligible for more student grants.
> 
> Elementary age kids get extra help at school, some have personal "monitors" who follow them around at school and help with school work.
> 
> ...


Before Big Pharma, normal growing up included "boys will be boys", "raging hormones", and all the other things that are now "diagnosed" with fancy acronyms such as ADHD (which is a normal state for 8 year old boys), and all the others.
Funny how mankind got along and progressed for thousands of years with out all these drugs.
And I point a finger too at those Moms who take the easy way out and allow their children to be drugged into submission.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I remember years ago that one of the big problems was that kids proscribed Ritalin were also eligible for SSI disability. They went to some time where almost 1/4 of the kids were on it and there were reports of parents coaching their kids to misbehave while being examined by Doctors so that they would get the money. Also too many teachers immediately want to have their "problem children" drugged so that they are not disruptive. This is probably just hear say, but I believe that a large percentage if not a majority of the people who go out and murder a large number of people have been on Ritalin or a similar type drug.

I don't know but after thinking about it I think this is what The Resistor was referring to but I don't want to put words in his mouth.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jbrooks19 said:


> The more i reflect on your post the more irritated i get.


I have a feeling he meant that we can deal with these people proactively, instead of retroactively.
We all see the signs, but nobody wants to get involved, so we just ignore it until something violent happens.
Then we all say "we should have seen that coming, he had all the signs".
Instead, the norm in this country is to keep to ourselves, and not address issues of mental illness for what they are, ILLNESS.
We don't want to point fingers and say that person there has problems and needs attention.
Perhaps if we did, events like this would be a thing of the past.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Before Big Pharma, normal growing up included "boys will be boys", "raging hormones", and all the other things that are now "diagnosed" with fancy acronyms such as ADHD (which is a normal state for 8 year old boys), and all the others.
> Funny how mankind got along and progressed for thousands of years with out all these drugs.
> And I point a finger too at those Moms who take the easy way out and allow their children to be drugged into submission.


One Dr tried prescribing that for my kid because he was not always paying attention in school and had a short attention span, my ex and I did not think this was the answer we are against drugging our kid, went to another Dr, who after examining him suggested we try giving him a can of Mt Dew in the morning before he left for school. Amazingly it worked many kids who are "hyper" will get this effect when they drink something which is supposed to pep you up like caffeine does, it instead helps calm you down and focus. My 6 year old niece is the same way, luckily like me her mom is not into the drugs these dr's like to just hand out like candy, and the Dew worked for her too, but hey it was her older brother using it that made my ex and I get a second opinion.

The Army will not take kids who have been on Ritalin because it is a mind altering drug, a recruit has to be off of it for over a year to be eligible.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

My wife is an elementary school teacher. It seems that almost every kid in her school is an alphabet kid (ADHD, ADD, ect…) and on some type of medication. The young kids are expected to sit in a desk all day with only ten minutes of recess to run off all that energy, and PE class has been pretty much replaced with specials like art and computers. Kids don't need drugs, they need activities to burn energy and an ass beating when they misbehave.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> I think this kind of things happen more often than we know. For instance just a few weeks ago down here where I live a man killed his wife, 3 daughters, and himself, It only made the local news my humble opinion is if it is a slow news day it will make the national news and they will sensationalize the hell out of it.
> But personally if it doesn't effect me or my family and friends I don't pay any attention to it, chit happens.


Actually, it only appears that way because of media misrepresentation. Study after study has shown that there is no increase in mass shootings. These studies are based on FBI data from 1976 through 2012.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> what the hell do you think I mean?? not another mass shooting as in a bad thing, I feel for the family, and yes it could have been avoided, maybe mental health awareness might be a good way, but instead gun control advocates will campaign here for even tighter gun control... and will annoy me even more
> 
> but you're more than welcome to give your solution to the problem resister... it will be interesting to read your thoughts on this matter


while simultaneously neglecting to mention how the strict gun laws didnt help the 60+ shot in chicago over the weekend and the 880+ shootings from january to june 2014


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

all kids have short attention spans if the content is boring. I was running circles around my 6th grade teacher but they never put me on drugs..the school system needs to be much more strict in who graduates.."no kid left behind" is a terrible idea. i am not referring to special needs students I'm referring to the ones who would rather goof off than study. there should be more classifications within early school but all should adopt the policy u get for what you work for and if you don't pass you don't pass..period no exceptions. Too many people get into college that should not be there as well..it waters the system down with less than satisfactory intellect.

Edit: giving away grades because of sports pisses me off more than anything.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

omegabrock said:


> while simultaneously neglecting to mention how the strict gun laws didnt help the 60+ shot in chicago over the weekend and the 880+ shootings from january to june 2014


Exactly my thoughts omegabrock, They will only post about the ones the news makes into a big deal.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

It appears at least a few of you were paying attention from the last time. I can predict WHO is going to commit a mass shooting. It's the loner guy, maybe one with a friend or two who is on SSRIs.

EVERY mass shooter in the United States since Patrick Purdy (when I began watching this issue) has been under the care or supervision of a psychologist, psychiatrist and every time has been on SSRIs. Personally, I have not found an exception.

IF the gun owners lit a fire under the ass of those who prescribe SSRIs and hold them as accountable as the left holds the gun accountable for what happens, we'd see a completely different debate. Instead, we had rather act in a reactionary manner and prove that gun control don't work. The reality is, masses are led by the media and the media will come down hard on gun owners at some point. When they do, they will have all these statistics that they've accumulated to "_prove_" (sic) their warped agenda.

Oh, we could do something right now - today... God knows I've tried to organize an effort along those lines, but the sad reality is, the people had rather wait until the next gun grab is advertised on the evening news and then react.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

i've seen multiple articles with various sources that state every mass shooting over the past 20 years has dealt with the shooters being on some type of psychotropic drugs. not "suffering from mental health issues", but specifically on the medication. it doesnt take away from the mental health issues we have but it speaks volumes to how we (as a nation) handle the mental health in our nation


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

omegabrock said:


> while simultaneously neglecting to mention how the strict gun laws didnt help the 60+ shot in chicago over the weekend and the 880+ shootings from january to june 2014


it will be brought up 
"should Australia review its firearm laws due to events in the USA" last time that was asked was after a school shooting in the USA, it was funny as both "experts" on the topic (1 pro 1 anti) both told the reporter NO!! (I was pissing myself) but this time its a new gen of anti that buy this shit


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Unfortunately I know too much about the mental health system. People forced to take drugs. Its actually supposed to be illegal to force anyone to take any drug they don't want to. People overly medicated to the point they are in a corner drooling. That's not a life, I would consider it torture. Then people are restrained, tossed around a room and sedated with needles. 

If any human being were subjected to this type of treatment I would find it hard to believe that some people would NOT act out violently.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

James m said:


> Unfortunately I know too much about the mental health system. People forced to take drugs. Its actually supposed to be illegal to force anyone to take any drug they don't want to. People overly medicated to the point they are in a corner drooling. That's not a life, I would consider it torture. Then people are restrained, tossed around a room and sedated with needles.
> 
> If any human being were subjected to this type of treatment I would find it hard to believe that some people would NOT act out violently.


My wife has a son with autism. The government will not put him on welfare unless he takes anti - depressants. He don't need them and don't want them, so it's either drugs or poverty.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There was actually a case locally where a patient wandered off and was found dead in the lake behind the home. This was a place I worked at. The name looks familiar but I don't recognize the face. Forty feet into the lake. Sad sad sad.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I wonder if this guy with a beard and the rest of the family were/are Muslim? Was this another "honor" killing?

Maybe I am becoming jaded but after the "Black Bicycle Day" incidents where no ethnicity was mentioned I now question the news about the "unpopular" pieces to the puzzle. 

I guess time will tell.


----------

